# GPU-Z and no PhysX showing



## ghot (May 13, 2012)

*System:*

Windows XP Pro 32 bit w/SP3
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 125W OC'd to 3.8Ghz (C2 stepping)
ASUS M4N82 Deluxe nVidia 980a SLI ATX Motherboard
ASUS AMI 0802 BIOS
Realtek ALC888/1200 nVidia MCP72 HD Audio
EVGA 015-P3-1580-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit
Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D Dual Channel [5-5-5-15-22-2T-2.1v]
SATA WD 300GB Velociraptor
WD 1TB Caviar Black
LG GH22LS30 CD/DVD Burner
PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750W Quad EPS12V
ViewSonic G90FB Black 19" CRT Monitor
Generic Harman Kardon (3)
Logitech Optical M-BT96a
Coolermaster ATCS 840 Full Tower Case
3x230mm, 1x120mm, Optional: 3x Scythe S-Flex SFF21G 120mm
ZALMAN CNPS 10X Extreme CPU Cooler
SteelSeries 6GV2 Keyboard


This is getting ridiculous...no offense....same version GPU-Z, EVGA Precision, AIDA64 Extreme...Updated AIDA64, rolled back EVGA Precision...and this...








EVGA Precision: 2.1.0.0
AIDA64 Extreme: 2.20.1900
Vid card driver: 296.10 








....btw...PhysX IS working...I can make it show in benches like FluidMark, I've tried the new fillrate version, I've tried about 4-5 older versions  etc.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 13, 2012)

why are you using windows xp?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 13, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> why are you using windows xp?



agreed, a 580 on XP


----------



## ghot (May 13, 2012)

Because I like it better than Windows 7, and Windows 8 is a joke   :/

...and it used to show PhysX, in GPU-Z, now it doesn't


----------



## entropy13 (May 13, 2012)

ghot said:


> Because I like it better than Windows 7,



 

You shouldn't have bought a GTX 580 then, you're just wasting that card. *Wasting* it. You should just get a GTX 285.




ghot said:


> ...and it used to show PhysX, in GPU-Z, now it doesn't



Have you just updated your drivers?


----------



## ghot (May 13, 2012)

WOW, 3 replies and no help whatsoever....you all from 4chann or something  :/


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2012)

seriously, you're murdering that card on XP. most of its features wont work, and you'll be lucky to have access to 1GB of its ram.


if CUDA is showing as working, then PhysX is as well. there must be a glitch in GPU-Z, possibly not recognising the drivers you're on properly.


----------



## ghot (May 13, 2012)

got PhysX working...just DL'd the standalone installer...uninstalled the old...ran CCleaner
...the ONLY thing XP doesn't support is DX11 and Direct Compute









seems nothing wrong with GPU-Z, I'm glad to report...great work guys.

As for the rest of you...only post when you know the answer...thx   :/


----------

